# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Pioneer speaker από ανακύκλωση!

## ninolas

Λοιπόν βρήκε ένας φίλος μου στα σκουπίδια ένα συστηματάκι της pioneer,  το οποίο είχε ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή,  2 ηχεία και και ένα συστημα το οποίο συνδέεται ασύρματα με ένα cd player της pioneer(αυτο δεν το βρήκε).  Με τα πολλά πολλά μου λέει μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι και είχαμε την επιλογή ή απλά να του βάλω 2 rca και να συνδέει μια πηγή  ή να του βάλω ένα usb player. Τελικά καταλήξαμε στο usb player  το οποίο το πήρα από την Κίνα και με ένα τροφοδοτικό 5v έγινε η δουλειά! Έκατσε και ο ίδιος να φτιάξει το σασί γιατί είχε ζημιές (κόλλημα, ντύσιμο μπροστά με ύφασμα,  τοποθέτηση κάποιον κομματιών τα οποία ήταν ή σπασμένα ή έλειπαν και βάψιμο). Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλό και πάνω από όλα ανακύκλωση!!!

----------

vasilllis (10-05-17)

----------


## ninolas



----------

vasilllis (10-05-17)

----------


## ninolas

Στην 3 φωτογραφία είναι τελειωμένο! 
Το πάνω κομμάτι είναι plexiglass βαμμένο 
Επίσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι δεν έχει κουμπιά αλλά μόνο τηλεχειριστήριο!!!

----------

picdev (09-05-17), 

street (17-05-17)

----------


## teo_GR

very goooooood
και πενατο και ανακυκλωση.

----------


## ninolas

Και βαράει μπορώ να πω αρκετά καλά!!!

----------


## xsterg

αν σε ικανοποιει εσενα μπραβο σου.

----------


## ninolas

> αν σε ικανοποιει εσενα μπραβο σου.



το βασικό είναι ότι αρέσει σε αυτόν που το έχει !!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## teo_GR

Παιδιά το σημαντικό είναι η ανακύκλωση και αυτό γιατί β¦β¦ το να πάρεις ένα έτοιμο κιτ και να το φτιάξεις είναι εύκολο, το να ακολουθησεις πιστά ένα έτοιμο σχέδιο σε μια έτοιμη πλακέτα δεν απαιτεί και πολλές γνώσεις, άσε που δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει τώρα πια να το κάνεις αυτό. Με την ανακύκλωση όμως και γουστάρεις για τη δημιουργία σου και low budget και θέλει και λίγο ψάξιμο επειδή είναι πατέντα. Όλοι συναρμολογούν ένα κιτακι ενισχυτή smart kit , η μοντα όμως θέλει να ψαχτείς για να βρεις την είσοδο και να παίξει σωστά.

----------


## ninolas

> Παιδιά το σημαντικό είναι η ανακύκλωση και αυτό γιατί β¦β¦ το να πάρεις ένα έτοιμο κιτ και να το φτιάξεις είναι εύκολο, το να ακολουθησεις πιστά ένα έτοιμο σχέδιο σε μια έτοιμη πλακέτα δεν απαιτεί και πολλές γνώσεις, άσε που δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει τώρα πια να το κάνεις αυτό. Με την ανακύκλωση όμως και γουστάρεις για τη δημιουργία σου και low budget και θέλει και λίγο ψάξιμο επειδή είναι πατέντα. Όλοι συναρμολογούν ένα κιτακι ενισχυτή smart kit , η μοντα όμως θέλει να ψαχτείς για να βρεις την είσοδο και να παίξει σωστά.



Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση και ο σκοπός μου ήταν να μην δωσουμε πολλά λεφτά.Την πλακέτα του usb την αγόρασα και δεν ήταν κολλημένη(δηλαδή μπορεί να την πάρει και κάποιος ο οποίος θέλει να μάθει να κολλάει smd).Επίσης έβαλα 2 τρίμμερ(1 δεξια, 1 αριστέρα) στην είσοδο γιατί ήταν αρκετά ευαίσθητη και 2 πυκνωτές για την σύζευξη γιατί έβγαλα αυτούς που είχε η πλακέτα και προσάρμοσα μια διάτριτη με τα τρίμερ και τους πυκνωτές. Το κόστος ούτε 15€!

----------


## 744

Mπράβο και από μένα. Με μια απορία... Εγώ γιατί δεν βρίσκω τίποτα στην ανακύκλωση? Μόνο κάτι σκουριασμένα ατμοσίδερα...!

----------


## agis68

> Mπράβο και από μένα. Με μια απορία... Εγώ γιατί δεν βρίσκω τίποτα στην ανακύκλωση? Μόνο κάτι σκουριασμένα ατμοσίδερα...!



μάλλον ψάχνεις σε λάθος μέρη ή σε μαγέψανε!!! (κοινώς κατάρα του στυλ...χρυσό να πιάνεις σκ@@@@ να γίνεται) :Tongue2:

----------

